# Coming Home Again - by Dan422 (SSBBW, Eating, Imagery, ~MWG)



## dan422

_~SSBBW, Eating, Imagery, ~MWG - a sister's return brings more big surprises _

A continuation of "Coming Home." To find the first story, click here

*Coming Home Again
by Dan422​* 
The white Ford Explorer pulled over and began backing in to the parking space in front of the house. Gloria stood on the sidewalk, legs apart, hands on her ample hips, her protruding belly tilted forward. She cocked her head to peer in the tinted windows of the SUV, shielded her eyes from the bright noonday light, and vaguely made out Ana's face through the sun's dappled reflections on the glass. Inside, Ana waved and Gloria waved back as the car came to a stop.

Gloria stepped forward. It had been three years since Ana had been home, and her sisters were looking forward to seeing her and Danny again. Ana's last visit had left the sisters happier with each other and more at peace with themselves. Maria was engaged to be married in December, so who knew when they would all be together again.

The passenger door did not open. Anxious to see Ana, Gloria reached for the handle, lifted it and pulled the door open.

"_Hola_..." Gloria's breath caught in her throat before she could utter Ana's name. 

Before her, Ana filled nearly all of the passenger side of the SUV's cabin. Gloria recognized Ana's features, but her face was round and she no longer appeared to have a neck, as her puffy double chin met her meaty shoulders and large breasts that spread outward and upward nearly to her clavicle. Ana's upper arm, exposed by the 3/4 sleeve of her white cotton blouse, was as thick as Gloria's thighs and was nearly as wide as it was high. Below her breasts, Ana's enormous belly billowed outward, folding over itself and spreading across and over her lap nearly to her knees. Seemingly filling every inch of the passenger compartment, Ana's bloated frame was packed into the car like a huge, overstuffed sack of gelatin squeezed into a container barely large enough to hold its contents.

Smiling, Ana attempted to turn toward Gloria. She tried to swing her left arm across her swollen abdomen, stretching her pudgy fingers toward Gloria, but the thick layers of fat on her chest and arms resisted her effort. Her right hand grasped the edge of the seat, keeping her from spilling out of the car door. Ana managed to turn her shoulders partially toward Gloria but the enormous mound of flesh around her midriff barely shifted.

"_Gloria, que felicidad de verte_," Ana gurgled with a broad smile. "I'm so happy to see you."

Stunned by her sister's massive size, Gloria could only stammer, "_Ana... Anita... Co... como estas_?"

"_Muy bien_," Ana answered with a sigh, letting her shoulders collapse into the seat back and causing a flabby wave to undulate back and forth across her expansive middle. Laying her hand flat on top of her swollen belly and patting it, she added, "As you can see."

Danny came around the front of the car from the driver's side of the car and hugged Gloria. 

"I'm sorry we're late," he stated. "We had to stop a couple of times because Ana was hungry."

Danny turned toward Ana and crouched toward the door sill. "I'll help you, honey," he told her with a smile as he took her ankle and pulled Ana's foot back and out of the passenger foot well. Once he had her right foot out, he reached in for her left calf while also extending his free arm to Ana. She leaned forward detrerminedly, grabbing his forearm. Her lips pursed and chin sank into the fat of her neck as she pulled herself forward. Danny' right hand now moved to Ana's left thigh and sank into her flesh as he helped Ana to twist herself toward the open car door.

With both of her feet now perched on the door sill, Danny steped back and straightened up. Ana leaned back, her vast gut sprawled before her, and rocked her hips forward toward the edge of the seat. She kicked her feet off the door sill and let them dangle out of the car door. Released from the confines of her lap, Ana's voluminous belly slopped outward in a wobbly droop and revealed its bloated, fleshy roundness below the hem of her blouse. She paused and peered over her breasts, pointing her small feet toward the ground. Maria noticed that Ana's feet were fat and smooth, plumped like the dinner rolls they sold at the bakery. Her ankles still appeared relatively slender, but expanded quickly to where the edge of her black leggings wrapped her thick calves. Her knees were swallowed by the thickness of her thighs. Ana remained perched on her seat, her shoulders tilted back to counter-balance the weight of her distended paunch. Her plump, small feet continued to swivel, searching for the ground that was out of view, eclipsed by the bulging volume of her midsection.

Gloria stepped back, shocked at the sight of her sister's prodigious bulk. She turned toward Danny. He was smiling, apparently enjoying the spectacle of Ana's struggle.

"_Dios mio, Anita_" Gloria thought to herself, turning back to face Ana. "What have you done to yourself?"

With a chuckle, Danny took hold of Ana's hand.

"OK, beautiful. Hop down now," he urged her.

Ana smiled at Danny and thrust her hips forward. She slid downward from her seat and dropped to the sidewalk, legs spread apart, her knees bending as she absorbed the compression caused by her weight hitting solid ground. Still holding Danny's hand to balance herself, Ana straighted herself. She used her free hand to pull her blouse down over her protruding, round belly, first on the left, then reaching as far across her middle as she could to pull down the right side.

Gloria looked quickly up and down the street to see if anyone else had witnessed Ana's arrival. To her left, a mother with two children paused and stared, mouth agape. The two children, who looked to be about 6 and 8 years old, were grinning.

The younger child turned to his mother, "Mami, look at that lady. She the fattest person I've ever seen!"

The young woman, herself on the plump side, shook her head as if to snap herself back to reality. "_Shhh, hijo_. You don't say things like that." She quickly took both children by the hand and crossed the street rather than continue toward Ana.

Gloria turned her attention back to Ana and marvelled at her size. Now that she was standing, Gloria could fully take in the volume of Ana's transformation. When she had last seen Ana three years ago, she was abunduntly overweight, inflated to obesity by her gluttony and fed (overfed?) by Maria's trickery. But now, she appeared to have doubled in size.

"She is the fattest person I have ever seen," thought Gloria, incredulously.

Actually, Gloria remembered seeing a report on TV about a man in Mexico City who was so fat he could not get out of bed. They had to break down a wall of his home and carry him out in his bed to his wedding.

Gloria corected herself mentally, "Well, she is the fattest woman I've seen in person. And at least she can walk."

Ana was, truly, a round ball of fat. Her oversized belly spread thickly around her midsection, bulging over her wide, billowing hips. From the side, Ana's massive gut protruded like a bass drum, rotund and jutting outward, its weight pulling her lower back forward and exagerating the curve of her buttocks. Her breasts, though plump and large as melons, were dwarfed by her inflated abdomen. Her thick, fleshy thighs pressed against each other but her lower legs seemed to then point outward from the knee down, as if they were ready to buckle under the excessive weight that they had to support.

As if to break Gloria's stunned silence, Ana posed coquetishly, twisting her upper body to the side, hands on her hips. Her pose only accentuated the enormity of her lower body.

"What do you think of your little sister?" she said with a smile.

Gloria realized that she hadn't said a word since seeing Ana in the car. She cleared her head with a slight shake and replied.

"_Bueno_... From what I see, you're not so little any more!"

Gloria's face broke into a smile and she stepped forward into Ana's open arms to hug her, sinking into her fleshiness.

(continued in post 11 of this thread)


----------



## acadm

wow, christmas seems to have come early; a sequel to one of the great stories of lore? just, wow


----------



## Propp Matt

"Coming Home" is one of my absolute favorite stories! Now I just have to read it again!.
keep up the good work!

Matt


----------



## Bluestreak

acadm said:


> wow, christmas seems to have come early; a sequel to one of the great stories of lore? just, wow



I second this wholeheartedly!

Thanks!

:bow:


----------



## 2ful2mi

I'm glad to see that Gloria is mentioned here. I always wanted to learn more about her. Lupe has the bakery, Maria has her cooking (and now a relationship), but we didn't learn much about Gloria. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens to her next.


----------



## flamins

Coming Home was one of the all-time best WG stories that I have read.

To discover that a sequel is in the works is one of the best possible starts to a new year!

I eagerly await the next instalment.


----------



## Fatcollegedude

MORE PLeeeeASSSSSSSEEE


----------



## mdy73

Very good story, i hope for the next chapters and lots of them...


----------



## flamins

More, please moreeeee!


----------



## AndyF150

This is awesome! MOAR!


----------



## dan422

After they had embraced, Gloria stepped back and invited Ana and Danny in. Danny went around to the rear of the SUV and grabbed their suitcases out of the back. Ana held on to Gloria's hand and waddled towards the front door. As they reached it, they paused awkwardly -- it was clear that the two overweight sisters would not fit through the doorway together. Gloria dropped Ana's hand and squeezed forward to open the door and stepped back to let her sister pass. 

Ana placed her hands on either side of the doorway to steady herself and heaved her bulk up the single step in to her sisters' home. Her wide hips seemed to catch on the door frame before she wedged herself through the opening.

Once in the home, Ana lumbered towards the stairs as Gloria and Danny followed. Turning right at the staircase, Ana paused and looked over her shoulder.

"Alright. _Vamonos_!"

Ana reached for and grabbed the hand rail with her left hand and placed her palm against the wall on the right. She leaned forward, lifted her left foot to the first step and pulled herself up, placing her right foot on to the first step and straightening herself out. She repeated this process for the next ten steps before pausing, huffing and puffing from the strain. Behind her, Gloria couldn't help but notice that her sister's backside nearly plugged the stairway. Ana's buttocks filled her pants like two lumpy pillows of lard, creasing at the back of her thighs as she reached each step.

"OK... OK..." Ana said, panting for breath, "I'm... going to take... a little break."

"Are you OK?" Gloria leaned forward and asked.

"_Si, si,_" replied Ana without turning. "It's that we live in a building with an elevator." She took in a big breath before adding, "I'm not used to climbing stairs any more."

Gloria remembered her little sister in the months before her wedding, coming back from her exercise class and bounding up the stairs two steps at a time. She moved like a gazelle compared to the hippo that now wallowed up the staircase.

After a few moments, Ana's breathing became more regular. Danny reached around Gloria and slapped Ana on her fat bottom.

"_Bueno_," she said with a sigh, "let's go."

Ana continued her ascent, this time switching to lifting her right leg first on to each step. Once she reached the landing at the top of the stairs, she shuffled around to face Gloria and Danny. Her face was moist with sweat and she gulped for air. With the back of her hand, she wiped her brow then fanned herself with her hand.

"Uff! I haven't had a workout like that in a long time," she lamented. Then she added with a wink as she rubbed her belly, "And it's made me hungry!"


----------



## mdy73

Very interesting development of the strory, i truly look for some next chapter...


----------



## Leonard

Looking forward to the next installment of this. Good stuff!


----------



## 2ful2mi

We're starving for more...and I think all here agree that starving is never a good thing.


----------



## GordoNegro

Definitely hope it gets updated sooner than later.


----------



## thatoneskinnybo

Still one of my favorites. Hope it hasn't been abandoned indefinitely.


----------



## DaveTheBrave

This is one of my all-time favorites. We are already spoiled with a sequel, but this story is so GOOD that I just want more. Or another. 

ENCORE ENCORE

The (realistic) mixed tones of light judgement, worry, and yet a fairly decent understanding of how her weight(s) would be encountered...so good! You can experience the fatness as its happening in this story in ways most others miss. Can we have another one like it?


----------



## Observer

Unfortunately the author hasn't visited the site since 2013 - but its nice to know his contribution was appreciated


----------

